# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Headsets, Fat Shark RC Vision Systems, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fat Shark RC Vision Systems

Home page - fatshark.com/headsets

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fat Shark ‘Base HD’ FPV goggles about to launch"

February 23, 2017

----------

